
Security blogs - kaizensoze
https://github.com/kaizensoze/security-blogs
======
t23
That's a great list. Thx for posting this.

~~~
kaizensoze
Sure thing! Pull requests welcome!

~~~
chatmasta
The usual suspects, I see.

